# Anyone heard from Steph?



## lmb15 (Jun 12, 2009)

Hey everyone,
Just wondering if anyone had heard from Steph about the birth of their little one? Been a week and a half and she's not posted. I know it's hard to find time with a newborn, but just hope everything's ok (sure it is, i'm just impatient   )

Lisa x


----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

I've been thinking about her and DP quite a bit too. Hopefully they'll see this before too long and come and share their news.


----------



## jo36 (Aug 12, 2008)

I've been thinking of them loads too and keep checking in for the news. Hope all is OK, need some more good baby news!

Come on Steph, put us out of our misery!

xxx


----------



## lmb15 (Jun 12, 2009)

Yeah, i keep on checking to see if they've posted anything. Really hope we hear some good news soon. 

Lisa x


----------



## Steph29 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi everyone sorry for the delay been a bit hectic.

We have had a baby boy his name is Shay born on mon 28th june weighing 8lb 12oz the birth was fine but shay had to go to the birminghams childrens hospital that day for a small operation on his bowel and they only discharged him on monday, he is fine and georgous sound asleep at the moment so found a few mins to post i will put a picture of him on here when i get a chance.

Steph & emax


----------



## Valhalla (May 25, 2006)

Wonderful news Steph!


----------



## Battenberry (Mar 18, 2009)

Congratulations to you both! That's fantastic news. It must have been so stressful Shay having to have surgery, but I'm glad you're all home and doing well. Look forward to the pic of the little guy! Enjoy every moment. 
Love B x x


----------



## lmb15 (Jun 12, 2009)

Yippee!!!! Big congrats to both of you! Look forward to seeing photos of the little man   
Hope he's recovering well after his operation, and that it wasn't anything too major. Has it sunk in yet that you've got a baby?!!

Lisa and Laura x


----------



## Steph29 (Apr 28, 2009)

his surgury was quite stressful at the time i think more for us than him but he is fine now. It has sunk in being parents expecially the sleep side but are enjoying every min with im and finding out his likes and dislikes big dislike the bath!


----------



## jo36 (Aug 12, 2008)

A baby boy...yayyyyyy!!!! Well done girls on the safe arrival of Shay. Sorry to hear about the op, I'm not surprised it was stressful,  but hope all is good now and you are enjoying the early days of parenting! Bet you're smitten already   . Enjoy your little bundle of love...

Jo x


----------



## lmb15 (Jun 12, 2009)

Steph - glad his op went well. Can't imagine how stressful it was for you two. All over now though   
Isaac used to scream the house down in the bath, and when having his nappy changed (seriously sounded like we were trying to murder him - we had to warn visitors when we were about to take him upstairs to change him so they didn't think something awful had happened!  ). But when he got to about 4 weeks (and was able to see a bit better etc) he loved the bath. Now he kicks around like a crazy thing in it for ages, and cries when we get him out. He laughs and chatters away when we change his nappy now too. So hang on in there!
I found the first 4 weeks exhausting, but then things seemed to get a bit easier. Hope little Shay lets his mummies get a bit of shut eye now and again! 

Lisa x


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

Huge Congrats on little shay!! Glad you are all home and doing well after his operation....


----------



## Pinktink (Dec 17, 2008)

Congratulations!! So glad little Shay is home and doing well xxxx


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Congratulations to you both on the birth of little Shay! Soooo happy for you and pleased he's okay after his op!


----------



## Me and Her (Jan 21, 2010)

Congratulations Steph and Ema on the birth of your little boy! Enjoy and I hope you get to have a bit of sleep soon!


----------



## Steph29 (Apr 28, 2009)

Thank you all, we are getting some sleep he only wakes for feeds in the night then staright back to sleep and wakes properly about 8ish so cant moan.

Was trying to post some photos on here but its not letting me i cant even get it to change my profile pic can any body help please.

steph & ema x


----------



## welshginge (Jul 12, 2009)

Congratulations & what a lovely name! xx


----------



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

Yay for Shay!!!! Bless him, he sounds adorable. Can't wait to see some photos of your little bundle!
Massive congratulation!!! xxx


----------



## Jode (Jan 1, 2009)

Congratulations to you both on the arrival of Shay, glad to hear that your both home safe and well now x x x


----------



## b&amp;l (Oct 8, 2009)

* welcome to the world baby Shay *
X


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi ladies, 

I've been a bit AWOL of late, so I do apologise. Just came on to wish Steph and Em, congratulations on the birth of baby Shay. Loving the name!

Surely there must be a few more LO's due in the next few months too?! Do you think there will be any little girls amoung those?

L
xx


----------

